# So what events do you have tickets for?



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 June 2012)

Just wondering what everone has tickets for if you have them? Anyone have anything for non horsey ones?

I have them for the pure sj qualifiers on the Saturday.

Also anyone have a link to the things you can and cant take? Have heard there's not a lot you can take!


----------



## madeleine1 (25 June 2012)

final of the sj and final of the grand prix dressage and award cermony.

dead excited


----------



## Karran (25 June 2012)

I won Sunday Dressage for the eventing through the ballot.
Work did its own ballot and I got tickets for the sj eventing phase and medal ceremony
Last week Greenwich Council did a ballot for residents and I got a cross-country ticket.

I am so happy I may be sick.


----------



## hcm88 (25 June 2012)

Karran said:



			I won Sunday Dressage for the eventing through the ballot.
Work did its own ballot and I got tickets for the sj eventing phase and medal ceremony
Last week Greenwich Council did a ballot for residents and I got a cross-country ticket.

I am so happy I may be sick.   

Click to expand...

Wow you lucky thing!

I've just got tickets to the eventing SJ (well, I say 'got', they still haven't arrived yet.....)


----------



## millimoo (25 June 2012)

Tickets for the KUR and medal ceremony.
Band A tickets, and the most expensive 4 hours of my life, when you include hotel and travel costs.
Wouldn't miss it for the world - really excited,mind you tickets only arrived today


----------



## Racergirl (25 June 2012)

Paralympic Dressage tickets, both sessions on the 1st September.... 

already got my union flag hat and hairband for my friend and I...


----------



## teapot (25 June 2012)

Eventing showjumping - cannot wait  Two rounds & two medal ceremonies, best £100 I'll ever spend 

But won't settle until I have said tickets in my hand...


----------



## Jo_x (25 June 2012)

Second day of eventing dressage and eventing sj final / medal ceremony  


Also have some paralympic dressage freestyle tickets, two session on one day (cant remember which) and some more that I submitted for resale but dont yet know if they have resold...


----------



## Odd Socks (26 June 2012)

I have tickets for XC and am working there every other day so I will be at it all  soooo excited!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 June 2012)

Have not got tickets for anything , dont want tickets either not really interested in the olympics .Even though hubby is senior planner for the construction I can get interested my watch the odd bit on TV


----------



## armchair_rider (26 June 2012)

Paralympic dressage only


----------



## Custard Cream (26 June 2012)

KUR and medal ceremony also...surely we will win a medal!


----------



## Punchbowl (26 June 2012)

I have 2 tickets for the X country - wonderful except they are for a disabled person and carer.  The original plan was for my father and I to go (Me as the carer). Sadly he died in February and I don't know anyone else who requires a wheelchair ticket.

After an initial phone call I was told I could probably convert to 2 general tickets and pay the difference but phone again when the tickets arrive.  Now the tickets are here and I have been told the only option is to return them.  I could understand this for any event where there is fixed seating but the x country??

I am really keen to go, as is a friend, but we are reluctant to have one of us using a wheelchair as a pretext to get in when neither of us needs to...

So any ideas?  Do you know someone with a ticket who could benefit from using a wheelchair and we could swop?  I think this is possible reading the blurb with the tickets.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (26 June 2012)

I have a ticket for the final sj day,I will be so disappointed if none of our team get through,longing to see Big Star and Tripple X.


----------



## roughlee treated (27 June 2012)

That is outrageous and unsympathetic of LOCOG.


----------



## roughlee treated (27 June 2012)

I have three tickets for Team Dressage final on 7th August.  My mum and friend are coming with me and husband is staying at home with new baby!!!


----------



## windseywoo (27 June 2012)

Got two tickets for cross country day and v excited. Received mine over two weeks ago so if people still haven't had their tickets I'd be getting a bit concerned. I received texts saying when they were going to be delivered and as they couldn't be signed for, where I could pick them up from.


----------



## OldNag (27 June 2012)

I'm taking my daughters to dressage on 3rd and jumping on the 4th.  Can't wait!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (27 June 2012)

4 Tickets for the first day of the Team Dressage -


----------



## Lizzie0682 (29 June 2012)

Off to XC day, evening athletics 7th and 10th Aug and Blur's closing gig- cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## wowzer22 (30 June 2012)

Ive got showjumping finals
2 sessions of dressage (paralympic 1st Sep)
2 sessions of athletics (unfortuately one clashes with the dressage but I don't know if its too late to send my spare ones back - if you do know then do let me know)

and 2 sessions of olmpic hockey - one ladies one mens

and I may be booking some more paralympic ones (as swimming I wouldn't mind seeing)


----------



## showqa (3 July 2012)

Dresage freestyle


----------

